# Wanted:  Hyatt Highlands Inn, Carmel, CA (most Fri/Sat nights from Oct to Dec 2014)



## whathowmuch (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking to check out the property over a weekend, i.e. Friday and/or Saturday nights.  Open to 1 or 2 nights.  Open to 1 or 2 bedrooms.  Interested in purchasing a TS for the property.

Only unavailable on:

Nov 7/8
Nov 21/22


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Take the tour*

This property is listed on the Hyatt Residence Club web-site with special tour pricing.  The weekend reservation from an owner is possible for Thursday - checkout Saturday for 2 nights.  To stay Sat night you need a 3 night and probable cost at least $250-$350 a night.  I certainly would not use my points for less.

I recommend you sign up for the tour.


----------



## whathowmuch (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up, I'll look into it.


----------

